

Ask HN: What do you think about “Halt and Catch Fire”? - pmcpinto

Is a realistic picture of what was happening at that time?
======
Someone1234
Meh. It is better than "Silicon Valley" which is just utter todle but
accurate? I don't believe so, but it is a TV show after all aimed at a larger
demographic than would find the realities entertaining.

Let's put it this way, I actually get annoyed watching "Silicon Valley" while
I don't watching "Half and Catch Fire."

~~~
smeyer
Do you have a definition for the word todle? I can infer from context but not
find a definition online.

~~~
monknomo
I think it is an dialect-y spelling of twattle or twaddle.

------
Mankhool
I've been watching it and racking my brain trying to figure out what company
it is based on. As it turns out it is completely fictional. It could be
tighter - the scene of the guy singing in his car went on FOREVER and did not
move the story one. inch. And the sex scenes are kind of like, oh, well we
need to fill out the hour . . .

------
sdeyerle
I couldn't get past episode 3. The many sex scenes seemed completely
unrealistic and out of place, and the characters were almost entirely
unlikable.

The intro is pretty awesome though.

------
hashtag
Probably not. But awesome show. Significantly better than that garbage Silicon
Valley.

